# Do not post details of threads in this section ...



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are going to post an event then please do so in the following two sections of the forum :


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/meetings-events-gatherings-uk-ireland.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/meetings-events-rest-world.html


and not in this section! Reason being is this section is hardly looked at unless someone is trying to post an event to the calendar, so it will get far less publicity here than the other two main sections shown above.

Any details here will be removed - thank you :thumbsup


----------

